# Echoneuheiten 2014



## allegoric (22. Februar 2014)

Hat schon jemand über Neuheiten dieses Jahr irgendwelche Info's oder Links?


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Ich fang mal mit dem Gerät an mit welchem ich liebäugele.

http://raymarine.de/view/?id=6854

Würde mich auch freuen mal ein paar Zeilen über das schon verfügbare 5,7 " zu lesen ... vor allem im Vergleich mit dem Elite 7 HDI

Kann mich nämlich zwischen den beiden Geräten nicht entscheiden :-o


----------



## Auewiesen (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Moin zusammen,

wir haben uns das Lowranze Elite-4HDI mit dem 50Hz. Geber Tiefe bis 600m(Süsswasser) bestellt. http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Produkte/Kartenplotter-Echolote/Elite-4-HDI-de-de.aspx
Es hat zwar einen kleinen Bildschirm, aber Kosten-Nutzen sind für uns in Ordnung.
Gruß
Wolle


----------



## ZanderSeifi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Hallo Auewiesen,

ich bin auch am überlegen mir das Elite 4 HDI zu holen und gegen mein Mark 5 Pro zu ersetzen. Brauch es für's Belly Boot Angeln.
Würde mich mal über ein Erfahrungbericht von Dir freuen. Wo hast du es bestellt ?
Würde meins über Angelsport Löhlein holen ( Ebay). Kostet da mit Versand (Binnengewässer)  228€.


MFG Seifi


----------



## Auewiesen (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Hallo Seifi,
wir haben das HDI 50/200Hz bestellt. Es wird erst ab nächste Woche in die Auslieferung kommen, und ist nicht unter ca. 440,-- zu bekommen.

LG 
Wolle


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

ich überlege auch zur Zeit mir ein neues Echolot zuzulegen. Die Technik hat doch mittlerweile mein 8 Jahre altes Furono überholt.
Ich hatte mir letztes Wochenende beim Norgetreffen in Berlin das Raymarine erklären lassen. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass dieses Echolot im Salzwasser bis um die 240 Meter Tiefe funktionieret. In der Beschreibung steht jedoch es geht nur in Tiefen bis zu 183 Meter. Da ich jedoch viel in Tiefen zwischen 200 und 250 Meter nach Fische suche, sind mir die angegebenen 183 Meter zu wenig. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät gesammelt? Von der Einfachheit der Bedienung ist es ja unschlagbar. Oder könnt ihr mir ein gutes Echolot empfehlen welchen garantiert noch zwischen 250 bis 300 Meter Tiefe im Salzwasser funktionieret. Einen Plotter muss es nicht haben, da ich zwei davon fest auf meinem Boot montiert habe.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Auewiesen (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Ich denke die Tiefenangaben sind im Salzwasser zu 1/3 oder etwas mehr zu erwarten. Das Gerät kommt jetzt erst auf den Markt, aber wir werden es testen.

Echolot Elite 4 HDI
Tiefenalarm	Yes
Echolotfrequenzen	83/200 kHz + 455/800 kHz
Flachwasseralarm	Yes
Temperaturanzeigen	Yes
Gebertyp	Multiple selections Lowrance and Airmar®
Max Depth per Type	
DownScan Imaging™: Max 300 ft / 91 m @ 455/800 KHz
Broadband Sounder™: Max 750 ft / 229 m @ 83/200 kHz
*Optional - Broadband Sounder™: Max 2000 ft / 610 m @ 50/200 kHz[/B]

LG
Wolle


----------



## allegoric (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Ich würde mir aktuell gern das HDI 5 oder das HDI 7 zulegen. Ich hatte vor das Elite 4 und war an sich auch zufrieden v.a. vom Echolot. Mir fehlte nur irgendwie die Möglichkeit, mir Karten zu erstellen. Wir haben so viele Seen und es ist kein einziger öffentlich kartographiert :-(


----------



## carphunter08 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Hallo,
ich bin seit November letzten Jahres stolzer Besitzer eines Dragonflys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 War inzwischen etwa 10x damit unterwegs und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Hab mich im Vorfeld lange informiert, zuletzt standen dann Lowrance HDI 5 oder 7 und Dragonfly in der näheren Auswahl.
Nach einem längeren Gespräch mit nem bekannten Echolotspezi, ist dann die finale Entscheidung gefallen.

Bevor man irgend ein Gerät kauft, sollte man sich genau überlegen, was man von dem Gerät erwartet bzw. wozu es eingesetzt werden soll! Gilt es nur grobe Bodenstrukturen/Tiefen zu erkennen oder möchte man mehr Details, wie Pflanzen, Fische und andere Objekte identifizieren können? Erst wenn ich genau weiß, welche Kriterien für mich relevant sind, kann die Suche nach dem otimalen Gerät beginnen.

Meine Anforderungen sind/waren:
- möglichst hohe Detailwiedergabe (Bodenstruktur, Pflanzen, versunkene Bäume, größere Steine, Fische, etc.)
- gut ablesbarer Bildschirm auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung
- GPS kein muss aber kann
- portabel
- großes Display bei angemessener/akzeptabeler Akkulaufzeit
- Sonar und DSI
- Bildschirmansicht teilbar und trotzdem noch gut ablesbar
- Budget mit allem drum und dran: unter  900 Euro

Glaub das waren in etwa die wichtigsten Kriterien. |kopfkrat


@Knurrhahn: laut Beschreibung soll das Dragonfly im Salzwasser bis 270m funktionieren, allerdings nicht im DSI-Modus. Wenn du magst, können wir ja mal zusammen eine Runde übers Wasser drehen, wohne ganz in deiner Nähe.


Viele Grüße


----------



## nichtsfaenger (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Ich frage mich, was manche mit so einen kleinen Bildschirm (Elite4 Hdi ) sehen wollen. Da braucht man ja eine Lupe, um was zu erkennen. Vorallem, wenn Du Gps, Sonar und Dsi schauen willst. Das hat einen Bildschirm von 10,8cm von oben nach unten. Und wenn Du dann noch Bildschirmteilung machst. Ohje. Mein Samsung S3 hat den gleich großen Bildschirm. Dann lieber noch ein wenig gespart und sich dann mindestens einen 5Zoll großen Bildschirm geholt. Beim Flachbildschirm hat auch jeder einen größeren Bildschirm,wie vorher beim Röhrenfernseher. Beim Echolot spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Ich hatte auch vorher ein 4,8Zoll Echo. Jetzt habe ich das Elite 7 Hdi und will die Größe nicht mehr missen.
Wenn man die Bildschirmhelligkeit auf Stufe 10 stellt, kannst Du, wenn die Sonnestrahlen direkt auf den Bildschirm scheinen, noch gut was sehen. Ab Stufe 8 - Stufe 1 erkennst Du genauso wenig, wie mit jeden normalen Echolot. Alles bei einer Entfernung von 1,5m zwischen Echolot und mir. Bei Stufe 9 + 10 hast Du ausserdem einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch. 
Es muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was für ein Echolot er nimmt. Aber für mich gibt es keins mehr, was einen kleineren Bildschirm wie 5 Zoll hat. Aber dann lieber noch was gespart und sich was vernünftiges geholt.


----------



## ZanderSeifi (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Hallo Auewiesen
ein Händler aus Eisfeld hat es Momentan für 225€ inkl versand  ( 83/200khz) drin. Das für Tiefenwasser  um die 340€. 
Hab bei ihm schon mein Mark 5pro  geholt.  Kann dir leider die Seite nicht hier rein teilen. Geht vom Handy leider nicht.


----------



## Heimdall (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Für den Preis ist es sicher das 4er hdi x ohne GPS.

das 4er langt dicke zu, fürs Belly angeln. Ein 5er ist meiner Meinung zu groß und störend. Ixh werde auch mein Elite4 durch das 4er HDI ersetzen. Passt dann gut zu meinem 7er auf dem Boot.


----------



## cohosalmon (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich überlege auch zur Zeit mir ein neues Echolot zuzulegen. Die Technik hat doch mittlerweile mein 8 Jahre altes Furono überholt.
> Ich hatte mir letztes Wochenende beim Norgetreffen in Berlin das Raymarine erklären lassen. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass dieses Echolot im Salzwasser bis um die 240 Meter Tiefe funktionieret. In der Beschreibung steht jedoch es geht nur in Tiefen bis zu 183 Meter. Da ich jedoch viel in Tiefen zwischen 200 und 250 Meter nach Fische suche, sind mir die angegebenen 183 Meter zu wenig. Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät gesammelt? Von der Einfachheit der Bedienung ist es ja unschlagbar. Oder könnt ihr mir ein gutes Echolot empfehlen welchen garantiert noch zwischen 250 bis 300 Meter Tiefe im Salzwasser funktionieret. Einen Plotter muss es nicht haben, da ich zwei davon fest auf meinem Boot montiert habe.
> Viele Grüße,
> Knurri
> ...


 
Ich habe ein Lowrance HDS7 mit 600W Bronze Airmar Geber und habe noch gute Bodensignale in 900 Fuss Tiefe erhalten.


----------



## Auewiesen (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Moin zusammen,

habe gestern das Elite-4 HDI  50/200Hz bekommen und eben mal zur Probe an den Akku gehängt. Das Gerät macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich finde den Bildschirm nicht zu klein. Wir fahren ja auch nicht mit einem Kümo und großem Ruderhaus zum angeln.
Leider gibt es noch keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, aber die von dem Elite-5 tut es zur Not auch.
Ich sehne mich schon tierisch auf den ersen Einsatz.

LG
Wolle


----------



## Killerschnauze (23. April 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*



Auewiesen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern das Elite-4 HDI  50/200Hz bekommen und eben mal zur Probe an den Akku gehängt. Das Gerät macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ich finde den Bildschirm nicht zu klein. Wir fahren ja auch nicht mit einem Kümo und großem Ruderhaus zum angeln.
> Leider gibt es noch keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung, aber die von dem Elite-5 tut es zur Not auch.
> ...



Bedienungsanleitung gibt es doch auf lowrance.com...

mfg
Martin


----------



## Auewiesen (23. April 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Moin Martin,

jetzt ja aber am 28.02 noch nicht. 
Aber vielen Dank.

LG
Wolle


----------



## yacaré (24. April 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mir vorige Woche auch das Elite 4HDI zugelegt und schon auf der bremer Weser ausprobiert. Insgesamt bin ich angenehm überrascht: Der Bildschirm ist keineswegs zu klein, die Bedienung nahezu intuitiv und der Funktionsumfang lässt bis auf das fehlende SI keine oder kaum Wünsche übrig. Auf meinem größeren Boot setze ich das NSS 8 von Simrad ein, da ist der Bildschirm zwar angenehm groß und es verfügt über das zusätzliche SI-Modul, ist aber  sehr klobig und liefert unterm Strich nur wenig mehr nutzbare Information, zumal ich das SI-Modul und den riesigen DI/SI-Geber nur bei Bedarf anschließe, da das Boot offen ist und das Equipment nicht dauerhaft an Bord verbleiben kann. Das Elite 4 reicht für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen aus, ist portabel und mit knapp 320 € fast ein Schnäppchen, zumindest bietet es ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Wäre es aber mein alleiniges Echo, würde ich möglicherweise auch einen 5"-Bildschirm vorziehen, wenn der Preis stimmen würde...


----------



## Shira11 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Echoneuheiten 2014*

Das Elite HDI ist schon mit Chirp Technologie im Anmarsch!;+


----------

